# StreamMyGame - Erfahrungen gesucht - Teil 2



## Hancock (8. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *StreamMyGame - Erfahrungen gesucht* 
     			 			Servus!

Hab's im Unterforum "Tools, Anwendungen und Sicherheit" schon mal gepostet, aber das war anscheinend das Falsche Forum. Deswegen probier ich's hier nochmal:

Weil es jetz schön langsam wieder so warm wird, dass man sich mit dem Lappi draussen auf die Liege legen kann, hat sich mir die Frage gestellt, ob ich nicht trotzdem meine Spiele spielen kann, ohne mir ein teures Zocker-Notebook zuzulegen. Ich hab mal gesucht, ob ich das Bild an meinem "großen" PC berechnen lassen und per VNC an meinen MSI Wind streamen kann. Dabei bin ich auf die Seite StreamMyGame.com gestoßen.

Meine Frage: Kennt sich schon jemand damit aus, ob das wirklich funktioniert? Hab sogar nen alten Artikel von PCGH darüber gefunden, aber der is noch von 2007.

Wär schon ne coole Sache! Würde mir auch nix ausmachen, wenn ich für 1024 x 600 ein LAN Kabel brauch, weil 54MBit WLAN nicht mehr reicht.

Freu mich auf eure Kommentare!


----------

